# 3 german shepherds vs 2 or even just 1



## rboggia (Apr 5, 2011)

I currently have 8 german shepherds including the 6 puppies that are 25 days old.

My connection with my first dog I got Louis is just AMAZING he lives for me an me only! all his attention and focus is on me its just so beautiful seeing his loyalty shine such a wonderful characteristic of the shepherd. bare with me. So then i introduced another shepherd into the mix. I thought I could breed some pups and give Louis a friend to play with. Well needless to say thats what happened because Luna lives for Louis granted she loves me and is loyal to me listens to me but her attention is more on Louis while Louis is all about me. This make me feel in a way sad for the dog in the sense that its not getting to become that loyal and loving dog that lives just for you. Its like the dog is not living the life it was ment to live. Do you guys get what im saying? its almost not fair to Luna or Louis. Ok so then my girlfriend wants to keep the largest puppy out of the litter... which i also wanted to do... but then i thought about it some more and if i introduce another dog this third dog is def going to live for louis and luna and i dont feel that any of them will get the attention they deserve. Granted i own 65 acres work at home and they can run all day but i dunno i think 1 on 1 is how shepherds are born and bred to be anything more and your not getting the full potential out of your shepherd 

what do you guys think... keep one of the pups for mom and pops to play with? or get rid of them all? Id love to have a pack of 3. got the room for it and i know they would do well in a pack... it just makes me sad to think that
they wont get very much 1 on 1 time seems like thats what they live for


uploaded some pics of the pups @ 25 days old


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Get prepared to be burnt for breeding just to give your dog a friend! If you had other reasons then I suggest you speak up now.

Your comment "*i think 1 on 1 is how shepherds are born and bred to be anything more and your not getting the full potential out of your shepherd*" is just wrong on so many levels. There are a ton of people here that have more than one GSD. If you do it right it is not a problem. You need to put all focus on the pup, new dog. Do training alone with that dog and limit contact with the older dog for awhile. 

If your keeping a pup just for the parents to play with, that is the dumbest thing I have heard. If your GF wants a pup that she is going to train and work with as her own then good for her go for it. There is allot of info here about bringing in a pup to a home with older dogs. I suggest you read up.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

So you bred your 2 dogs so that they could have a friend?

Now you have 6 puppies and you dont think you want to keep one?

So you bred your dogs for no reason and there are now 6 puppies looking for homes when there are TONS of puppies in shelters looking for homes! 

What do you mean by "get rid of them all"? I hope what you meant to say was that you are going to find terrific homes for them and make the adopters sign a contract and that you will take the puppies back if the new owner cant keep them because YOU are the reason that they are here and they are YOUR responsibility.

It is never a good idea to get a second dog as a companion for your first dog. You should get a second dog because YOU want a second dog. 

The reason your dogs are so bonded to each other is because they probably spend way too much time together. They should both be getting one on one training and one on one bonding time with YOU.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Honestly, I think 2 is optimal.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think you are going to hear more than enough about the decision to breed an entire litter to get a "Friend" for one dog but

Three dogs starts to become a pack and running around on 65 acres with each other for guidance sounds like trouble. Enough dogs with notihng to do and they start hunting. See the rescue thread with the three dogs living together who started killing animals and will probably be PTS.........


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> I think you are going to hear more than enough about the decision to breed an entire litter to get a "Friend" for one dog but
> 
> Three dogs starts to become a pack and running around on 65 acres with each other for guidance sounds like trouble. Enough dogs with notihng to do and they start hunting. See the rescue thread with the three dogs living together who started killing animals and will probably be PTS.........


 
Great advice!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

The puppies are really cute, regardless of the reason that they are here.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

I have three GSD and I agree with Nancy and Emoore. They can be a handful, and the pack mentality is fairly evident at times. It takes a lot of work to ride herd on those three but well worth it. Once the oldest is gone I probably will never have more than two again.


----------



## rboggia (Apr 5, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> So you bred your 2 dogs so that they could have a friend?
> 
> Now you have 6 puppies and you dont think you want to keep one?
> 
> ...


----------



## rboggia (Apr 5, 2011)

vat said:


> Get prepared to be burnt for breeding just to give your dog a friend! If you had other reasons then I suggest you speak up now.
> 
> Your comment "*i think 1 on 1 is how shepherds are born and bred to be anything more and your not getting the full potential out of your shepherd*" is just wrong on so many levels. There are a ton of people here that have more than one GSD. If you do it right it is not a problem. You need to put all focus on the pup, new dog. Do training alone with that dog and limit contact with the older dog for awhile.
> 
> If your keeping a pup just for the parents to play with, that is the dumbest thing I have heard. If your GF wants a pup that she is going to train and work with as her own then good for her go for it. There is allot of info here about bringing in a pup to a home with older dogs. I suggest you read up.


lol another *******.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Good Luck homing your pups! Make sure to do home checks and sign an adoption contract! So you know they are going to good homes!


----------



## rboggia (Apr 5, 2011)

now lets keep this peaceful 

Firstly, I bred these shepherds so they could achieve the circle of life. I wanted them to live to there fullest. All of the pups are going to VERY GOOD homes and they are all best friends and family members so both luna and louis will be able to check up on there buds...

My old man has a shepherd thats 12 years old. half my reason for breeding was to have another shepherd ready to go for him bc thats his buddy and hes gonna be real sad the day he has to go.

im really stunned to see some of the rude comments i got. Speaking from the heart and people just want to be straight rude. you know who you are. grow up.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a question. Not to be rude, but since you were doing this for the circle of life and wanted just this litter. Are you going to spay your female now so there are no oops litters in the future?!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Why dont you check out the rescue section.

See all of those GSD's in shelters?

We cant post them all, there are hundreds in shelters right now, some of them on death row, because there are too many dogs and not enough homes for them all.

If you really loved the breed, this wouldn't have happened, the way that it happened.


----------



## rboggia (Apr 5, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Why dont you check out the rescue section.
> 
> See all of those GSD's in shelters?
> 
> ...


lol to each is own dude. I choose to breed my own so i could choose the PICK OF THE LITTER not some mut on death row

not gonna find picks of the litter down at the local shelter sorry bro some of us have standards! i want the best of the best not some mut who was beaten and poorly treated.

I see shepherds everyday and there UGLY AS **** my shepherds are beautiful if anything i brought good lines together and did nothing but further the evolution of my shepherds in the most positive manner possible.

"if i really loved shepherds" what a crock of ****... stop posting on my thread please your doing nothing but starting arguments.


----------



## rboggia (Apr 5, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I have a question. Not to be rude, but since you were doing this for the circle of life and wanted just this litter. Are you going to spay your female now so there are no oops litters in the future?!


I was actually considering opening up my own Kennel. So i may do 1 more run. 2 litters would be the max. lol this wasnt an accident did it on purpose hence the breeding rights i had to pay for.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

rboggia said:


> if anything i brought good lines together and did nothing but further the evolution of my shepherds in the most positive manner possible.



What "lines" are your shepherds from, what makes them so amazing that they HAD to be bred? Do they carry titles to show or are they pet quality?! I'm just wondering?! You seem to be VERY abrasive about all of this........


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

rboggia said:


> not gonna find picks of the litter down at the local shelter sorry bro some of us have standards! i want the best of the best not some mut who was beaten and poorly treated.


You obviously haven't been around many shelters. There are tons and tons of beautiful, intelligent pure bred dogs that weren't beaten in shelters all across the country (US). I have one and have helped save countless others.



rboggia said:


> my shepherds are beautiful if anything i brought good lines together and did nothing but further the evolution of my shepherds in the most positive manner possible.


Would you post your lines? I'd also be curious to know what you thought the dam and sire brought to the table that helped the positive evolution of this breed that we all love and want nothing but the best for.

And a gentle reminder since you are new, cursing and personal attacks are not allowed on this board. You agreed to the rules when you signed up for this board. They are posted at the top of every forum for quick reference in case you don't remember them.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

rboggia said:


> lol to each is own dude. I choose to breed my own so i could choose the PICK OF THE LITTER not some mut on death row
> 
> not gonna find picks of the litter down at the local shelter sorry bro some of us have standards! i want the best of the best not some mut who was beaten and poorly treated.
> 
> I see shepherds everyday and there UGLY AS **** my shepherds are beautiful if anything i brought good lines together and did nothing but further the evolution of my shepherds in the most positive manner possible.


Riiiight. I'm 99.9% certain that your dogs are most likely the "UGLY AS ****" ones in the shelters. Generally the people with good dogs from good breeders are not "continuing the circle of life" as the one reason for breeding.

Trust me when I say that my shelter dog could wipe the floor with yours. 

I was going to stay out of this thread since the puppies are born and there isn't really much point. But when you start talking like that about rescue dogs--a lot that are probably more of what the GSD is supposed to be than yours...I just get angry.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

rboggia said:


> I see shepherds everyday and there UGLY AS **** my shepherds are beautiful if anything i brought good lines together and did nothing but further the evolution of my shepherds in the most positive manner possible.


 
What are your lines?


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

Rboggia, first I would like to welcome you to the boards here. Please excuse my fellow board members for their passion.

Please do not take me as being rude or mean I do not want to come across in that way.

You have to understand you came to a site dedicated to the German Shepherd breed. 99% of these folks do not take breeding lightly and if you do decide to breed it needs to be for a good reason. Breed enthusiasts such as us feel there are only a few reasons to breed your GSDs and you will get questions such as "how are you trying to better the breed?"

Folks bring up a valid point that there are way too many unwanted "pets" in shelters just waiting for death. If you reason for breeding your dogs was to "better the breed" or because your dogs are such a wonderful representation of the breed standard (having titles) that breeding them would be beneficial to the breed, you may have gotten better responses.

Correct me if I'm wrong but it appears you are breeding just for pets. Are your dogs OFA hip/elbow certified? Do they have any titles? What are their pedigree? 

Breeding for the sake of "achieving the circle of life" is unacceptable to folks who devote themselves to the breed. 

Regardless of why you bred the dogs as there is nothing that can be done now to stop it I agree with the majority in that please make sure there dogs are taken by responsible people and that you offer guarantees on the pups health. I also hope that if the situation comes up that one of the buyers/adopters can not keep the dog you are able to take that pup back.

Please do not let this thread push you away from this forum, there is so much great information here that will be very useful.

I wish you the best with the new puppies and wish them the best of health and happiness. They are cuties!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

jrod said:


> Rboggia, first I would like to welcome you to the boards here. Please excuse my fellow board members for their passion.
> 
> Please do not take me as being rude or mean I do not want to come across in that way.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## rboggia (Apr 5, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> The puppies are really cute, regardless of the reason that they are here.


thank you!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ok, this thread is going to go down the tubes real fast and will end up being deleted. 

There is a way to offer suggestions/EDUCATE without putting the OP under the bus. 

So my two cents, and I won't comment on the breeding, it's done, they are here.

I have had always had mutiple gsd's..At one point I had 4..Three males and a female. None of them have ever bonded to each other more than me. Sure they all got along great, but each one was more into 'me' than anything else, very flattering to be the center of a dogs world

I didn't really separate when I would bring in a new puppy, but I would do things ALONE with each dog, at different times. I dunno I guess I have just been lucky to have had the luxury of spending ALOT of time with a puppy when I bring it in, and with my dogs. 

I now have 3, two aussies/1 gsd..In a way, I'm not like 3 as a number I tend to take the two girls with me alot, (male aussie is the husbands)..and do much more with them than the male. I haven't had 3 dogs in almost 15 years, the last year or so, with the three, is definately weird, but I'm not planning on adding another right away.

So with that said, I'd say don't keep a puppy, and work on your bond with the female. 3 may upset the apple cart even more..

Of course it's your decision..

Now, that I've answered the posters original question..I would EXPECT ALL posters to be courteous and if they can't, well maybe don't hit the keyboard


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

rboggia said:


> lol to each is own dude. I choose to breed my own so i could choose the PICK OF THE LITTER not some mut on death row
> 
> not gonna find picks of the litter down at the local shelter sorry bro some of us have standards! i want the best of the best not some mut who was beaten and poorly treated.
> 
> ...


I am sure you have byb dogs, sorry dude but that is poor quality. 

There are alot of great GSD's in rescues and shelters.

I wish you didn't own the breed that I LOVE.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

OH yes, I agree, the pups are adorable! Keep us posted on pictures as they grow, because no matter how they came about, EVERYBODY here loves GSD puppy pictures!


----------



## rboggia (Apr 5, 2011)

Now thats the type of response i was looking for. thank you very much




JakodaCD OA said:


> ok, this thread is going to go down the tubes real fast and will end up being deleted.
> 
> There is a way to offer suggestions/EDUCATE without putting the OP under the bus.
> 
> ...


----------



## rboggia (Apr 5, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I am sure you have byb dogs, sorry dude but that is poor quality.
> 
> There are alot of great GSD's in rescues and shelters.
> 
> I wish you didn't own the breed that I LOVE.


lol go play with your cat bro


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

IF you are going to keep a puppy, be sure to speuter SOMEONE (or 2) or you will have...very closely related puppies the next time around. 

I had a rescue who was a Mother - Son mistake and she was the sweetest girl that I loved so much. She had some issues behaviorally, difficulty learning, and major issues in health. I can't help but think that it did not help that she was so inbred. She's the black dog in my avatar. 

So that would be my biggest piece of advice if you decide to keep one. We just did the same with a litter we took from a family locally - they kept a male pup and he and mom were speutered just in time - she had gone into heat and he was very interested (6 months). 

Second, in addition to the screening, etc, for your pups, please track to be sure that they are not bred as well. People are always shocked, but entirely litters with moms are dropped at shelters quite often. Now you may think your friends won't do it, but their friends' friends' friends...might - and the cycle starts with the first pups. So just keep that in mind - if you are selling the pups, save out an amount and refund when they spay/neuter, help them find spay/neuter clinics, etc.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

rboggia said:


> lol go play with your cat bro


No need for that. 

When you post in an open forum, you are opening yourself up to the thoughts of others. 

I could post that Chocolate cake is the best cake and I can guarantee you that there would be people who would very much disagree. 

Now add to that that these are living creatures, you can see that the emotion can climb.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> IF you are going to keep a puppy, be sure to speuter SOMEONE (or 2) or you will have...very closely related puppies the next time around.
> 
> I had a rescue who was a Mother - Son mistake and she was the sweetest girl that I loved so much. She had some issues behaviorally, and major issues in health. I can't help but think that it did not help that she was so inbred. She's the black dog in my avatar.
> 
> ...


Wow, awesome advice, none of that even crossed my mind! I love the variety of advice and people we have here!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

rboggia said:


> lol go play with your cat bro


Whoa dude, you totally got me there.

Sorry Bro

:rolleyes2:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

rboggia said:


> I currently have 8 german shepherds including the 6 puppies that are 25 days old.
> 
> My connection with my first dog I got Louis is just AMAZING he lives for me an me only! all his attention and focus is on me its just so beautiful seeing his loyalty shine such a wonderful characteristic of the shepherd. bare with me. So then i introduced another shepherd into the mix. I thought I could breed some pups and give Louis a friend to play with. Well needless to say thats what happened because Luna lives for Louis granted she loves me and is loyal to me listens to me but her attention is more on Louis while Louis is all about me. This make me feel in a way sad for the dog in the sense that its not getting to become that loyal and loving dog that lives just for you. Its like the dog is not living the life it was ment to live. Do you guys get what im saying? its almost not fair to Luna or Louis. Ok so then my girlfriend wants to keep the largest puppy out of the litter... which i also wanted to do... but then i thought about it some more and if i introduce another dog this third dog is def going to live for louis and luna and i dont feel that any of them will get the attention they deserve. Granted i own 65 acres work at home and they can run all day but i dunno i think 1 on 1 is how shepherds are born and bred to be anything more and your not getting the full potential out of your shepherd
> 
> ...


Please find good homes for all of the puppies and spay/neuter your bitch and dog. 

I do not get what you are saying at all about a dog being "meant" to be all about their human. Dogs are pack animals, and they are generally very happy to please their human because the human is in charge of all the resources. Sometimes it isn't even that, some dogs really, truly, like a person. That is ok. But there is nothing wrong with a dog being a family dog, or a dog being one of a person's or family's dogs. 

That being said, from the heart, I think that you will NOT do well with three or more dogs. Three dogs become a pack. And a pack has different dynamics than having one or even two dogs. Right now these are babies, and there is no problem with that. But once these babies start growing up, they are going to start vying for things, yes, even if you keep just one of them. 

They will be competing for food, so you can manage that by feeding separately, or in their crates. 

They will compete for toys -- no big issue there, you can usually manage that. 

They will compete for chewies, and you might have to up your leadership skills or manage that with crate time for chewies. 

They will compete for attention, attention from you, attention from the other dog, and this will bury you. From your initial post, you can't do it. You will not be able to turn your head away and ignore the dogs' attempts to get you to pet them. It will be hard for you to see one dog always shunted behind by the other when it wants to be petted too. And you will make life as a pack that much more unbearable by trying to make everything fair. You will try to make the dogs adopt a human sense of sharing and turn-taking, and it is going to be incredibly hard. 

Puppies are adorable. I know that. I know that it is so easy to fall for them. I know that three does not seem to be that much more than two. But it is. Mathematics does not work here. 2+1 does not = 33% more food, training, socialization, vet bills, chaos. It means a whole lot more overall. and in less than two years' time, you will regret your decision, but you will love them all, and vow to keep them even if it is not in their or your best interests. So find good homes for all the puppies. 

And if you are not going to go the whole nine yards for breeding, please do not breed again.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow... ummm.... this all is crazy... As for the major point of the post, I'd only do a max of 2 large dogs of ANY breed. My GSD is an eating machine, and good food ain't cheap! 3 that aren't trained to the max (as I'm taking your GSD #2 isn't since she is so focused on GSD #1) are just going to dumb each other down. 

As for the puppies... If they all have homes, I don't mind. I'm not an anti-byb-nazi like many here. Reason is, 1)not many GSD's in shelters around my area, and 2) shelter dogs often have some mental issues due to being in the shelter, 3) shelter dogs here cost more than byb puppies, AND you can raise your puppy how YOU see fit, rather than trying to rehabilitate a lost cause. 
That being said, I went with the Craigslist route, coz I got a great adult dog, that had some training, that didn't cost me a penny coz the rehoming owner was more concerned about finding the perfect owner rather than making a buck.

Anyway, do what you want, since this is the internet, and there aren't REAL people on the other side of the computer screen, so no REAL emotions are involved, so flame away at each other, since it's all just a mindless game, and has zero repercussions in the REAL world.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Three dog pack fights can be very dangerous as well. It has been my experiance when two dogs get into a fight, the third will get involved as well.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

webzpinner said:


> Reason is, .... 2) shelter dogs often have some mental issues due to being in the shelter, 3) shelter dogs here cost more than byb puppies, AND you can raise your puppy how YOU see fit, rather than trying to rehabilitate a lost cause.


2) Not true. Some do, most don't. 3) Not true. Average adoption rate is under $300. Many shelters are under $100. Some BYB are now charging upwards of $1000 3b) If you get a puppy from a shelter or rescue, you can still raise them how you see fit.

This isn't the first time myself and other posters have had to correct myths you are spreading about shelter/rescue dogs. If you don't have experience with it personally then please don't post it.



webzpinner said:


> That being said, I went with the Craigslist route, coz I got a great adult dog, that had some training, that didn't cost me a penny coz the rehoming owner was more concerned about finding the perfect owner rather than making a buck.


It's great that you found a good dog on Craigslist, would your dog be any less great if the owner had decided to drop him off at the shelter instead of rehoming on Craigslist? Because it's a real possibilty that his owner could have decided to do that instead of spending the time to find a good home - doesn't change the dog's temperament.

To add to my point, I evaluated an adult (3-4yr old) GSD this weekend that has been in the shelter for months and was neglected before that. He is drop dead gorgeous and sweet as can be despite all he has been through. Just after I said he wasn't very affectionate, he looked right up at me and gave me a bunch of kisses on my face. 

Sorry to take the thread even more off track...


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have 3 dogs, male 8yrs, female 6yrs, female 15months. The youngest was from a litter like yours (no offense), would I recommend 3 dogs NO. My pup was free and I just couldn't say no. I was screened by the people, they came to my house even though I know 2 mutual people that they know, they also will take her back at any time or age. Do you do anything with your dogs other than let them run your property? Do you plan on working each dog separately? My pup bonded with my older dogs even though I took her to obedience class, socalized her at different events ect. I can't always take 3 dogs places so someone or two dogs get left home and it really makes me feel bad. I also now have to deal with everything times 3 and since the economy has been tuff, I often have to juggle things. I have been working each dog individually everyday and let me tell you sometimes it isn't easy.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Everyone here who has more than one dog, you are *awesome*, especially if they are all well trained.

I don't know how you do it! :shocked:

I spend every free moment training Rocky, I can't imagine another dog right now!


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> 2) Not true. Some do, most don't. 3) Not true. Average adoption rate is under $300. Many shelters are under $100. Some BYB are now charging upwards of $1000 3b) If you get a puppy from a shelter or rescue, you can still raise them how you see fit.
> 
> This isn't the first time myself and other posters have had to correct myths you are spreading about shelter/rescue dogs. If you don't have experience with it personally then please don't post it.


Um... as I said on my post.... IN MY AREA. I researched QUITE thoroughly. I went to various kennels, rescue websites, and emailed rescue groups. Average BYB cost in my area is $250 to $350. Average breed rescue is $400 for puppies, $300 for adults, $100 for seniors (people, not dogs). You cannot find puppies at most of the local shelters, because the second puppies come in, the shelters call the breed rescues so they seize the puppies and sell them for $400. It's a racket. I tried for MONTHS to rescue a dog that was safe around kids, but all the city-run shelters kept pushing me to the breed rescues, coz they said their animals are too unstable to trust around kids. I decided to look on Craigslist, and lucked out.

So, I accept your apology in advance. It's ok.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

webzpinner said:


> I'm not an anti-byb-nazi like many here. Reason is, 1)not many GSD's in shelters around my area, and 2) shelter dogs often have some mental issues due to being in the shelter, 3) shelter dogs here cost more than byb puppies, AND you can raise your puppy how YOU see fit, rather than trying to rehabilitate a lost cause.





webzpinner said:


> Um... as I said on my post.... IN MY AREA.


I'll refresh your memory, the only part of your post that specifically related to being in your area is that there aren't many GSDs in shelters around your area. The rest was very vague generalizations about dogs that are found in shelters and much of it simply isn't true. 




webzpinner said:


> I researched QUITE thoroughly. I went to various kennels, rescue websites, and emailed rescue groups. Average BYB cost in my area is $250 to $350. Average breed rescue is $400 for puppies, $300 for adults, $100 for seniors (people, not dogs). You cannot find puppies at most of the local shelters, because the second puppies come in, the shelters call the breed rescues so they seize the puppies and sell them for $400. It's a racket. I tried for MONTHS to rescue a dog that was safe around kids, but all the city-run shelters kept pushing me to the breed rescues, coz they said their animals are too unstable to trust around kids. I decided to look on Craigslist, and lucked out.
> 
> So, I accept your apology in advance. It's ok.


I'm sorry that you couldn't find a puppy in your local shelter and didn't want to work with a rescue but that in no way relates to all dogs in shelters having mental issues or needing rehabilitation. Luckily, there aren't many puppies dumped in my local shelters either but in certain areas of the country, there are litter upon litter being born in shelters. 

Reputable rescues are not a racket and that $400 does not even begin to cover the cost of most dogs in rescue. I have yet to have a foster that we broke even on let alone made money. Let's also not forget the unadoptable dogs that every reputable rescue has.

I won't continue to discuss this in this thread... and I won't apologize for making sure that incorrect information is not spread.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> I'll refresh your memory, the only part of your post that specifically related to being in your area is that there aren't many GSDs in shelters around your area. The rest was very vague generalizations about dogs that are found in shelters and much of it simply isn't true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

I currently have 3 GSDs. Have had 4 here at one time, and that's TOO MUCH DOG for my house and my schedule! I actually preferred having 2 but sometimes a puppy comes along and she's too good to pass up  

3 dogs are exponentially more work than 2....even tho The Elder will be 13 at the end of the month, she's still quite demanding. (THROW THE BALL! AGAIN!  )

As to the bonding, well a lot of that has to do with what you do with your dogs. My dogs each get one-on-one time, and that's especially important for the youngster!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

From experience, I only have a 1300 square foot house, three bedrooms, and sometimes two large dogs is quite a handful with the little room, especially in the kitchen! LOL! We fostered a puppy for a while and that wasn't much different, but if we would have kept her, I would have gone nuts for lack of space, for another kennel and three large dogs! 

Just take a look on how much your current two get underfoot, and think about adding one more. We have a HUGE backyard for them, but when they are indoors, they become quite in the way! <3 Good Luck!!


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

I won't get into the whole dog breeding politics, and I'm going to ignore some of the very unnecessary comments I read from the OP, but as for my two cents I know a member on here who has 4 GSD's. I've met her and her dogs in person, and they are all wonderfully behaved and they are all very bonded to Carla. I think a lot of what deteremines how many dogs you are able to handle depends on knowledge of the breed, knowledge of training, the personalites of each dog, the manner in which each dog was raised, etc. 

If your question is really "If I have 3 dogs will I not have a dog that only focuses on me?" then I don't think you should have another dog, because I personally don't feel like you should be concerned what their main focus is so long as they are happy and healthy. If your male has made you "the center of his world" and that's what you want, then I don't see the point of trying to find another puppy who has made you the center of his/her world. Sometimes certain dogs bond with certain people and vice versa for no apparent reason at all. For all you know your female may not have bonded with you even if you didn't have the male. All dogs have different personalities. 

If your question is "Can I handle 3 dogs?" then that is something that you seem to have already stated you are capable of doing.

For me, I have a Golden Retriever who is 3 years old. He loves me, my fiance, the postman, the random guy in the car next to us who waves at him. His whole world is not focused on me, but he loves me and he's happy so I'm happy.

My German Shepherd is definitely more focused on my fiance and I as well as our immediate family, but she still loves to play with our Golden Retriever and is receptive to play and interaction with others. She's a happy girl and I'm happy to have her.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

rboggia said:


> what do you guys think... keep one of the pups for mom and pops to play with? or get rid of them all? Id love to have a pack of 3. got the room for it and i know they would do well in a pack... it just makes me sad to think *that they wont get very much 1 on 1 time seems like thats what they live for*


A dog raised with other dogs doesn't know he would have gotten more attention if he had been an only child.  

GSD's do like to be with their owners, but I don't think we're ever the ultimate replacement for another dog. My guys love being with us but they also like running around the backyard together. I really do think dogs adapt pretty well to different situations. 

Mom and Pop will be okay if the pup goes to another home, and as long as their temperaments are compatible, they'll probably be okay if the pup stays too. You guys have to do what works best for your lifestyle. If you have the space, can afford the extra mouth to feed and have the time to train and work through any problems that might pop up it shouldn't be an issue. The bigger the pack, the less time you'll have to spend with each dog but that doesn't mean they won't have great lives. 

Good luck, hope it all works out for you!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Everyone here who has more than one dog, you are *awesome*, especially if they are all well trained.
> 
> I don't know how you do it! :shocked:
> 
> I spend every free moment training Rocky, I can't imagine another dog right now!


 
I am right there with you. I have three dogs which only one is a GSD. I THOUGHT I wanted another GSD, but I am glad I didn't get another. Jamie takes up alot of my time with the constant training. I take my hat off to all of you that have multiple GSDs. They are a wonderful breed, but only one at a time for me.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I hope you are spending time with the puppies and making sure they are well socialized happy healthy pups when they go to their new homes. I also hope you monitor and keep track of each puppy so that you know about their personalities. That way when you are placing them you make sure each puppy is in the right home. Don't let people pick one just because they think it is the cutest or the largest. The pup may not fit their lifestyle. If this litter is registered please sell them on limited (non breeding) registration.

It sounds like you can't manage 2 dogs so I would not keep a puppy. Some people are capable of having 5+ dogs and making sure every dog's needs are met. Some people are not capable of doing that for 1 dog. Nothing wrong with not being able to manage that many dogs. Important thing is to recognize your limits before you are in a situation to rehome an out of control 8month old puppy. Then he'll just be some mut in a shelter no one wants to adopt.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

rboggia said:


> lol another *******.


What??? Then do not come here asking for advice if you do not want it. I did not insult you nor did the other that you referred to as a piece of work. I warned you that you would not like the comments you received.

I do believe I offered advice and this is what I get? I dunno who is the piece of work here, seems it is you!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ya know Vat, when your advice includes things like, "that is the stupidest thing I ever heard," well, you cannot really be too surprised that the OP took offense. 

And I am not surprised that the OP became rather abrasive -- was that the word. 

Does that mean he is right to breed his pets together to complete the circle of life or whatever reason he gave, pups for the mum and pap to play with? No. But I think that we all have to remember that 
not everyone that comes onto this site has been an internet GSD junkie for months if not years. 

You do not need to be blind and deaf to not have adopted all the reasons people share not to breed pets together. It is just something that touches John Q Public very little. I do not know that pounding on people with a bat helps it to go in though. I only save my bat for the oopses because I think people are a little too accepting of that, and for the occasional budding puppy miller, I figure both are lost causes, but it helps to rant a little. 

So a minority of dog people, a minority of GSD owners, are actually members of the dog fancy (dog community, chat rooms, training clubs, breed clubs, show people, working dog people, etc). The rest of the people are just out there, they know what a pure-bred dog is, they own one or more, and they may have taken a dog to classes, but for the most part, they do not give dog-ownership, and responsibility to the breed much thought. 

When they do have a problem or a question or a reason to get more info (like a litter of puppies on the ground), they turn the oracle of all knowledge, and find US! YAY! And they make that first post and WHAM! We may have been the first people that have ever suggested to them that breeding their dogs wasn't such a great thing. 

The thing is, we say it over and over and over, more harshly each time -- why do these people just not get it? But the thing is, THIS person was not the person last week and the one two weeks ago and the 3 or 4 last month. 

So then the person gets defensive -- what a surprise; says a few choice things; thinks we are all nuts. And some of us rant, and some of us defend, and some us watch eating popcorn -- though that was called out as rude in one of the posts, so some people are not going to do that much any more. 

I do not know the answer. 

I mean, people SHOULD know that not everyone in the health section is a veterinarian, not everyone in the food section is a canine nutritionist, and not everyone in the breeding section is going to be happy that you bred your dog. But they don't.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

selzer said:


> Ya know Vat, when your advice includes things like, "that is the stupidest thing I ever heard," well, you cannot really be too surprised that the OP took offense.
> 
> And I am not surprised that the OP became rather abrasive -- was that the word.
> 
> ...


Well my apologies to the OP and everyone else. That comment was not saying that the OP was stupid. I suppose poor choice of words I could have said silliest instead, should have waited until after my coffee.

However with that said, the OP has been pretty abrasive to some people that were trying to offer advice. I do not feel the OP should be insulting and calling names, JMO.


----------



## Coopracing (Feb 23, 2011)

selzer said:


> Ya know Vat, when your advice includes things like, "that is the stupidest thing I ever heard," well, you cannot really be too surprised that the OP took offense.
> 
> And I am not surprised that the OP became rather abrasive -- was that the word.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your post! I came here totally unaware of the passion and reasons for that passion. I have learned a lot and for that I am thankful. I have also changed my views on some of these topics, but I find some are totally out of self control with that passion. I do not intend to offend anyone, I just appreciate the folks that have explained the reasons for that passion. I came here totally oblivious to these things although I have always owned a "dog". Years ago folks did not have the resources they have now, ie the internet, therefore we can educate and learn things so much easier. I have a new pup and a new found appreciation for the breed, training, breeding, and many other things. I am no longer just a "dog owner" but looking to be a trained GSD owner, and I thank those that has helped with that. I was so scared to post anything due to the fact I did not want to get flamed for my ignorance with some of these subjects. So Seizer, thanks for recognizing us.

To the op, I am hoping to get another within the next year, but I think two will be all I want.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thanks, and certainly there are days when two are all I want. It would make thing much less complicated. The explorer has two crates in the back. Dog food would not be $6000+/year. I would not STILL owe my vet $400. They would both have a stream of alphabet soup after their names. I would not mind driving across the state line and many miles for a herding outing. I might even have the money to _travel_ to an event and stay in a hotel with my dogos. And, I would not have to worry about whoever is back home feeding and caring for the others. 

And, I have to outlive my dogs. I mean, I MUST stay in good health and not die as Jane Eyre put it. Because nobody is going to want to deal with my dogs if I go and die. But then I think about which two would I keep? Joy and Odessa? But I would have to keep Babsy, and Jenna, and Heidi, and... 
I do love them all. It is not always EASY to "get rid of them" at eight weeks. You do get attached. But it is a whole lot harder to give them up at ten or eleven months old. And worse at four years old. 

And this is why this thread is actually important. The OP is interested in keeping a pup out of his sire and dam. And two years from now, the owners could be having a really nasty time crating and rotating dogs who do not get along. They can be facing rehoming one of their dogs because of it. Finding homes for cute puppies, even without health certificates and titles on the sire and dam is usually pretty doable, especially if you are selling cheap. But a two year or four year old dog, who has a problem with dogs within the pack, is a whole lot more interesting.


----------

